# Father and toddler group?



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Hello,

Just wondering if anybody knows of a toddler group that my husband can take my daughter to? Are there any mother & toddler groups happy to accept dads? 

Any ideas of fun things in Abu Dhabi to do with a 19 month old? 

Thanks


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

I would love to know if there is a father and toddler group as well. Unfortunately, (i hope i'm wrong), there aren't any groups for fathers' here. There are a couple I know of for mothers', but they don't accept men. I'd feel uncomfortable myself if there were all women in a group. Please let me know if you find one. I have a 3 year old who I take to the park or beach once a week, but i'd like him to mix with other children outside of nursery.


----------



## Hollygolightly (May 20, 2013)

Hi,

I haven't managed to find one as yet. When we arrive mid August we'll get settled and then I think we'll have to set one up ourselves. We have a 4 year old too so it would be good for him to know other dads and for the children to socialise too. We'll get in touch when we arrive if you fancy meeting up for the beginnings of a new group!


----------



## fahdfaisal (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be glad to help start up a toddler group with you. Would be great to meet other couples with children especially from the UK. Get in touch with me once you're settled down or need help in any way while settling. My email id is [email protected]. Not sure if im allowed to post it here.


----------

